# Original TK-75 VS. New TK-75



## Capolini (Aug 12, 2013)

Good evening everyone. This is my First "Thread" Bare with me!! Let the drama unfold!

First I would like to say that I am an amateur, I do NOT have equipment like Selfbuilt, Subwoofer and others.This test/review was done strictly with the naked eye, evaluating the brightness, intensity, throw and flood capabilities of each light. Remember, just an opinion and evaluation by me!

Ok, let's get started[ sound familiar!].

I will start by saying the reason I got the "New" TK-75 was strictly for its advertized improvement in PBI[Candelas]. 

Here are the numbers according to "Fenix". Again, keep in mind this is based on their testing and my Eye to try to validate their improvements.

Edit:Forgot to put in what "type" of Emitters/LED's the torches have! 

Original TK-75 has XM-L[U2]
New TK-75 has XM-L2[U2] 

According to "Cree's" website the XM-L2[U2] are suppose to have 20% more output than the XM-L[U2].

Original TK-75, 2600 Lumens-max. Modes:L-18, Med.-400, High-1100, Turbo-2600
New TK-75, 2900 Lumens-max. Modes : L-25, Med.-450, High-1200, Turbo-2900

There really is NOT much difference here in Output when modes are compared.Again, the numbers above are NOT the reason I got it. That is next!

Original TK-75-Beam distance[throw]- 662 yards[606 meters],PBI[Candelas]- 92,000.
New TK-75-Beam distance[throw]- 754 yards[ 690 meters],PBI[Candelas]-119,500.

This is a novice and an amateurs way of thinking! It seems logical , but I may be totally wrong! 

The difference in Candelas seemed significant to me. That was the main reason I got it. A difference of plus 27,500 Candelas for the New TK-75.The only way I could equate that is like this. My first decent light was a Jetbeam BC-40 which has a Candela rating of 29,600[that's what it says on my box and the website]. So I am thinking that is like adding most of my Jetbeams PBI[Candelas] to my "Original" TK-75!!!



Here is my conclusion"

I saw very, very little if any difference in output. throw and flood appeared to be the same.

I stood 100 yards away from a big tree with others surrounding it. I did what selfbuilt does! One light in Left hand and the other in Right hand, taking turns of turning them on and off and also slowly scanning the area.

Final thoughts and "Only" my suggestions.
If you do not have a TK-75 and can afford one, get one. It is a great light.
If the price is the same for both, I would get the "New TK-75". If the price goes higher for the "New TK-75, stick with the "Original!!

If a "Comparative" review was done strictly with these Two Torches, I would be surprised if the ANSI/NEMA FL1 STANDARDS STOOD UP for the "New TK-75".

I could of done this review succinctly with either of these Two words. "No difference" or "Very disappointed":sigh::thumbsdow

Finally, I would greatly appreciate any feedback in regards to my simple minded review! Most of you are much more qualified in doing tests and understanding all the variables involved. However, I do have very good vision, again as far as intensity of the hot spot,,,,,there was little if any improvement with the "New TK-75". I arrest my case!!!:laughing::thanks::twothumbs


Ciao,,,,,,,,,Roberto


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think generally, across all makes and models, the upgrade from XML to XML-2 is not worth buying a duplicate model just for the slight performance increase. I would rather spend my money on a completely different model, or have the old one modded by one of our fine modders. So I think what you said is both true and wise.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 12, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> I think generally, across all makes and models, the upgrade from XML to XML-2 is not worth buying a duplicate model just for the slight performance increase. I would rather spend my money on a completely different model, or have the old one modded by one of our fine modders. So I think what you said is both true and wise.


 

Thanks,,,,,,,,I just do not understand how[their claim] 27,500 additional Candelas would not make a significant difference in beam intensity?

Overall it is not loss,,,,I will get my money back if I choose to return it! Live and learn!

Ciao,,Roberto,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"!
,













,


----------



## GunnarGG (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for testing!

It's the change in percent, not absolute lumens that you will notice.

The change in total output is in the 10 % range and that is understandible that you can't notice any difference.

The change in LUX is about 30% and that I think could be seen but not very obvious, just as "one small step brighter".

The throw is improved by 85 m and maybe not noticible at 100 m distance but if you shine the light at a distance where you barely se the spot maybe you will see that the new TK75 is brighter and reaches a little further.

Sorry you didn't get more WOW out of it.
Will you keep the new light or return it?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

GunnarGG said:


> Thanks for testing!
> 
> It's the change in percent, not absolute lumens that you will notice.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, thanks for the input! That additional LUX was the reason I bought it and was hoping to notice but I really did not.

According to the "Cree" website the XM-L2[U2] Led's in the New TK-75 are suppose to be 20% more output than the XM-L[U2] in the original TK-75.I did not see that!I forgot to mention what kind of emitters[LED's] the lights used in my review! I have to go back an edit that!

As far as, "Keep it or return it?" Good question! in my mind, I have Two of the exact same lights! On the other hand, I love the light and could save the "NEW" TK-75 until the old one dies! Fenix outfitters- Fenix-store will give me Two weeks to make up my mind!

Thanks again

Ciao,,,,,,Roberto,,,,"Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"!


----------



## stienke (Aug 13, 2013)

What about the tint , does the new XM-L2 have a better tint? , more creamy?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

stienke said:


> What about the tint , does the new XM-L2 have a better tint? , more creamy?


 Thanks for the reply!

They appeared to be the same. then again, I was so focused on the PBI[Candelas] I am not absolutely sure on that! If I keep the New one I will investigate that!

Ciao,,,Roberto,,,,,,,,"Capo di capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"!


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmmmm...dissapointing. I was going to get the new version and sell the old one. Now I am not so sure!


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 13, 2013)

At 100 yards, you are barely scratching the surface of the capabilities of either light, so I'm not surprised you found them to be virtually identical. If you go to a spot where you can do really long range, you might have a different conclusion. However, it seemed clear to me at the outset, by the numbers, it wasn't ever going to be a big difference. 

It is an incremental upgrade designed to make it competitive with other lights from different brands, using a modern emitter. It is NOT a replacement for an existing TK75, because the difference is small. Zebralight did the same thing with the SC600. If you didn't have either, the SC600 Mark II was a no-brainer, but if you already had the first one, buying the Mark II was a waste of money...


----------



## fredted40x (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks, I probably won't be using it much for long range work but like the option so will probably find the same thing most of the time.

Might wait for the sr96. Might need to save a bit first thou. Wonder what comes after the tm26, the tm26 didn't seem as bright as I thought it be.


----------



## blah9 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughts on this. I was also thinking of the possibility of selling my TK75 for the new one if the throw improved noticeably, but now I will happily stick with the one I have and continue to enjoy it.


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> At 100 yards, you are barely scratching the surface of the capabilities of either light, so I'm not surprised you found them to be virtually identical. If you go to a spot where you can do really long range, you might have a different conclusion. However, it seemed clear to me at the outset, by the numbers, it wasn't ever going to be a big difference.
> 
> It is an incremental upgrade designed to make it competitive with other lights from different brands, using a modern emitter. It is NOT a replacement for an existing TK75, because the difference is small. Zebralight did the same thing with the SC600. If you didn't have either, the SC600 Mark II was a no-brainer, but if you already had the first one, buying the Mark II was a waste of money...



/\ /\ /\

This



You (OP) confused/could use some help with several points:

1) The distance IS the candela (cd), so by saying you are not interested in the distance, just the cd, that is like saying you don't care how long it is, only how many feet long it is, etc.

2) Beam intensity (Lux on target) follows the inverse square law, so at double the distance, its 1/4 as bright. The human eye is TERRIBLE at brightness evaluation...and all attempts to judge the brightness in of itself are always a vulnerability for this issue.

The eye does much better at differentiation of targets. This means that if light #1 shows you a few targets, and light #2 shows you a few more, THAT you can quantify and evaluate successfully. Almost 100% of the time, a group of people will look at a beam shot on a wall, etc, and with all earnestness, tell you the 131 lumen light is brighter than the 900 lumen light....but is shone out into a field with trees and shrubs, rocks, etc, (IE: Targets), the same group will tell you they saw more THINGS with the 900 L light, and so forth.

As we use the lights to see stuff (Typically), the second scenario is typically a more useful test of a light's output.

The exception is when we want to see something just beyond the range of one light, but within the range of the second light....then, if we don't see it with one light, and we do with the second light, we know the second light has more range.

If you use 100 yards or so to try to differentiate two lights with ranges over 600 yards, its going to be too much like the white wall tests. IE: The two spots of light will BOTH stop down your pupils, and look equally bright. 

You would need to set your targets at the difference between the two target's ranges...and see if one reached and the other didn't, or at least get the range out far enough so that the spot of light is not stopping your pupils down...so that you could THEN tell the difference between two spots.


3) To get an idea of the real difference in beam intensity between the two lights, some simple math might help to internalize what the numbers mean in practice:

*Original TK-75-Beam distance[throw]- 662 yards[606 meters],PBI[Candelas]- 92,000.
New TK-75-Beam distance[throw]- 754 yards[ 690 meters],PBI[Candelas]-119,500.*

When they describe the beam's range, its to the ANSI standard's 0.25 lux. That means that the light bouncing back to your eyes (Lux) is down to 0.25 lux by the time it gets all the way out to that range.

So, for perspective, lets look at the Original TK-75 spec of 92,000 cd, giving ~ 0.25 lux at 606 meters.

At the same 606 meters, the 119,500 cd is going to give you ~ 0.33 lux.

So, the real question is, what does 0.33 lux look like next to 0.25 lux, 606 meters away?



Another way to look at it is the throw to 1 lux, a lux level more likely to be USEFUL at long ranges.

The 92k cd gives 1 lux at ~ 303 meters.

The 119,500 cd gives 1 lux at ~ 345 meters.

If you needed a MINIMUM of 1 lux to resolve what you were looking for...you could resolve it ~ 40 meters further away with the newer version of the light.

Without TARGETS to tell you if you COULD resolve them or not, just shining the beams off into the distance, you could not tell 300 m from 340 m, etc. With targets, say you were looking for a lost child, you could SEE the kid even if they are 40 m farther away.

Is it WORTH IT to see stuff another 40 m away? (Cost of ANOTHER TK-75) As a hobbyist, probably not. As a disaster responder, probably...as handing a kid back to the mom can make it so.

Of course, in real life, you can SELL the old light to subsidize the new one...which makes the swap less painful. 

4) The formula to calculate the range to 1 lux, in meters, is the square root of the cd. So, the square root of the cd = the range in meters, to 1 lux.

Ignore the ANSI ranges for practical purposes, they are more to see the beam as hitting something, but, at long ranges, you typically cannot see what the beam is illuminating well enough to be useful. At close range, the 0.25 lux can be fine with night adapted eyes, etc....but a few hundred meters away, you need your fovea to resolve fine details, and, your fovea's night vision is TERRIBLE...and it simply needs more light to work.

That means that if you were to hold a book 600 m away, and someone ELSE shined that TK-75 at it, YOU might be able to read it, but THEY might not even see you were there/holding a book.


Food for thought.





PS - I'm not that far from you (Lawrenceville, NJ) - We could go out to play one night, and I could show you some examples of the above.


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 13, 2013)

Sweet....maybe I will get the new ond and sell my old one!!!


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 13, 2013)

nice post by TEEJ above. i'm looking forward to my TK75 (new) and hope its flood won't disappoint.

is lux=lumen?
wondering how bright is 0.25lux


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have a idea, when you were in the dark, in an open field, take the TK75 with you, and a small chair for the light, put the light on at its highest setting, and get, walk/driva away at a point you are about 600 meters away from the TK75, and see how things light up at that distance. Do you all think, that at 600 meters distance the TK75 lit things a bit up?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> /\ /\ /\
> 
> This
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight. I understand this a bit more!

There is NO LOSS on my part! Fenix outfitters will take it back! Live and learn!

This is just me[and remember I am new at this an no expert!] The reason I got the New one was because it is 27,500 more candela than the original. That is a little more than 33% additional candela. Did you or someone else say that was an incremental increase? If so, is that progression through each mode? Your email was very detailed and a lot of info!!

I was assuming[you know what they say about that!] I would have a "Hot Spot" 33% more intense!!!!:sigh: So, now I know more and I won't get fooled by those numbers again!

Have a great day

ciao,,,,,Roberto,,,,"Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"!!

p.s. I need a light that will go from here to Italy,,,,,no lasers! :thumbsup::hahaha::goodjob:

Maybe in the fall or winter[cooler weather] we could meet. Maybe I will bring my Siberian so he could kill some rabbits that we find with our torches!


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 13, 2013)

Excelent comparison thread! 

I have been in the thoughts of buying a TK75 for long,but was not sure if i should get an old version to a lower price when dealer clearing out the stocks of it,or if i should buy the upgraded one since they have the same retail price. After reading this thread i came to the conclusion that there is so little difference between the old and the new version that i will go for the old version of the TK75 when i find a good price of it.


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

BTW - an excellent option if you love the TK75, is to send an OLD one to Vinh, and have him soup it up...and make the throw go nutz. (You COULD send the newer one, but, he's going to replace the LED's anyway, etc...so its better to bring up the bottom, etc...) That way, the OLD TK75 will out throw the new one, by a lot.

On the other hand, if you want throw, but don't care if its a TK75 or not, take a look at his K40 and TN31 modded versions, which are about 5 TIMES the cd of the TK75.

Or look at a DEFTX with a cd of over 900,000 (About NINE times the cd of the TK75), and so forth.

They are all _smaller_ than the TK75 btw....despite being _much_ stronger throwers.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 13, 2013)

Isn't the DEFT-X like $750? I would love to have one, but not really in the same league...nor does it have the combo of throw and spill I like so much with the TK75.

TEEJ, I always appreciate your posts. Especially when you agree with me! Seriously, you explain the lux/candela/lumen/vision issue better than anyone else on CPF. I've probably read similar posts like 15 times (the topic comes up a lot), and I'm still not tired of them.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> BTW - an excellent option if you love the TK75, is to send an OLD one to Vinh, and have him soup it up...and make the throw go nutz. (You COULD send the newer one, but, he's going to replace the LED's anyway, etc...so its better to bring up the bottom, etc...) That way, the OLD TK75 will out throw the new one, by a lot.
> 
> On the other hand, if you want throw, but don't care if its a TK75 or not, take a look at his K40 and TN31 modded versions, which are about 5 TIMES the cd of the TK75.
> 
> ...



What is the cost of the DEFTX?? I think I will google it! I would imagine to get anything modified would be expensive, Am I right?

ciao,,,,Roberto "Capo di Capo "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"!

The New TK-75 is on its way to Broken Arrow, OK for reimbursement. Now I can buy the Siberian [Capo] and I some filet mignon and lobster and tomorrow I can treat the girlfriend to wendy's!!! lol.:thumbsup::huh:


----------



## houser23 (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's the thread if you have lots of time on your hands.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352661-DEFT-X-OMG-Strikes-Back!!!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

houser23 said:


> Here's the thread if you have lots of time on your hands.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352661-DEFT-X-OMG-Strikes-Back!!!



Thanks,I will check it out.

ciao,roberto "Capo di Capo "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

houser23 said:


> Here's the thread if you have lots of time on your hands.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?352661-DEFT-X-OMG-Strikes-Back!!!



Very expensive[$598.00 with our discount], very impressive, reminds me of laser with obviously a larger beam. Too bad they don't make something like that with the flood and spill of a TK-75. I like how the TK-75 lights up the entire trail when I go hiking with the pooch.

That said, If I had an endless supply of $ , I would love one! La Cosa Nostra is calling!!

Ciao,,,,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Very expensive[$598.00 with our discount], very impressive, reminds me of laser with obviously a larger beam. Too bad they don't make something like that with the flood and spill of a TK-75. I like how the TK-75 lights up the entire trail when I go hiking with the pooch.
> 
> That said, If I had an endless supply of $ , I would love one! La Cosa Nostra is calling!!
> 
> Ciao,,,,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"



Well, its got WAAAY more throw, and about zero anything else.



Have you considered the TK70, the TK75's older brother?

Its got a combination of flood and throw that is similar to the NEW TK75's, except more throw....and you can get them for ~ $120 or so now a days.


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Isn't the DEFT-X like $750? I would love to have one, but not really in the same league...nor does it have the combo of throw and spill I like so much with the TK75.
> 
> TEEJ, I always appreciate your posts. Especially when you agree with me! Seriously, you explain the lux/candela/lumen/vision issue better than anyone else on CPF. I've probably read similar posts like 15 times (the topic comes up a lot), and I'm still not tired of them.




Aw shucks....


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> Well, its got WAAAY more throw, and about zero anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but no thanks!

Never considered it[TK-70],,,too bulky, 15.94" long!!! do not like the batteries it uses either.

Ciao,,,Roberto,,,,,,,,"Capo di Capo",,,,,,,,"Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"!

p.s. I just have to be patient!! Something I have been practicing my entire life. When they come out with something like the TK-75 and has all its attributes but twice as "Bright"!! something like that "Deft-X-OMG" with the TK-75's flood and spill!!! :wow: Is that possible??


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Thanks but no thanks!
> 
> Never considered it[TK-70],,,too bulky, 15.94" long!!! do not like the batteries it uses either.
> 
> ...



No, he only does throwers....so to maximize the range, all the lumens are concentrated into the hot spot.

Vinh's work would be a lot more fruitful for you though, as he soups up EVERYTHING he does, from mules (PURE Flood) to throwers and everything in between. He does prefer floody throwers though, a plus for you.



He can mod the TK75 for example, as I mentioned earlier, and make it a rocket....or do a K40 that will have ~ 4x the throw and still have a fair amount of beam width.


----------



## stevo250 (Aug 13, 2013)

If your looking for a great thrower with about 4 times the cd and still generous side spill lighting for a good price then check out the L3 illumination K40 throwers that vinhnguyen54 is modifying and selling. About 400kcd and only a few of them left for the taking!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

stevo250 said:


> If your looking for a great thrower with about 4 times the cd and still generous side spill lighting for a good price then check out the L3 illumination K40 throwers that vinhnguyen54 is modifying and selling. About 400kcd and only a few of them left for the taking!



So how do I get in touch with this guy? 

I will have La Cosa Nostra shake him down a bit so I get a fair price!!

Let's just say if he doesn't do good work, he will be swimming with the fish

Ciao,,,,Roberto,,,,,,"Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Capolini said:


> So how do I get in touch with this guy?
> 
> I will have La Cosa Nostra shake him down a bit so I get a fair price!!
> 
> ...



You could try searching for his screen name listed in the post, and/or go to:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356048-vinhnguyen54-Need-Modded-Work-2013-)


He's a really really nice guy, no shaking him down, the prices are fair to start with.

BTW - What's with the Frenetic Italian thing?

There's no such thing as Cosa Nostra.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> You could try searching for his screen name listed in the post, and/or go to:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356048-vinhnguyen54-Need-Modded-Work-2013-%29
> 
> ...


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

Which one? Capo di Capo or La Cosa Nostra?

I will give you both! Capo di Capo means "Boss of Bosses",,,,Head Mobster in other words. La Cosa Nostra is the true Italian name of the Mob.

Ciao,,,,,,Roberto,,,,"Capo di Capo,,, "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness".


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Which one? Capo di Capo or La Cosa Nostra?
> 
> I will give you both! Capo di Capo means "Boss of Bosses",,,,Head Mobster in other words. La Cosa Nostra is the true Italian name of the Mob.
> 
> Ciao,,,,,,Roberto,,,,"Capo di Capo,,, "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness".



LOL

There's no such thing as the mob.




And what I meant was that you are frenetic about the references to it...as in, in person, I have a mental image of you bouncing up and down as you type.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> There's no such thing as the mob.
> 
> ...


 Of course...I have to be "Frenetic",,,,I am very intense, active, jovial[!] and have to be on my toes at all times!

Most people born under my sign have that sparkling personality and wit about them!!

Ciao,,,,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up the Darkness"

P.S. I googled that guys info. and it led me to this site,however, it required me to log in and I forgot my password and it would not retrieve it for me!!:sigh:


----------



## Kabible (Aug 13, 2013)

I have to add my two cents in favor of having vinhnuyen54 mod your lights. I have a VN54 TK75 with de-domed XM-L2 T6 emitters and his driver upgrade. It out throws a stock TN31 by a lot! But, keep in mind that de-doming a T6 which starts out quite neutral will wind up making it quite warm. Good for CRI but a bit warm for my taste. I'm still getting used to it. I also sent got a VN54 TN31 with a domed XM-L2 T6 emitter and his driver upgrade. Beautiful neutral white beam. Throw is now equal to my VN54 TK75 described above. 

Best bang for your buck. Period. Vinh's a real nice guy.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 14, 2013)

Kabible said:


> I have to add my two cents in favor of having vinhnuyen54 mod your lights. I have a VN54 TK75 with de-domed XM-L2 T6 emitters and his driver upgrade. It out throws a stock TN31 by a lot! But, keep in mind that de-doming a T6 which starts out quite neutral will wind up making it quite warm. Good for CRI but a bit warm for my taste. I'm still getting used to it. I also sent got a VN54 TN31 with a domed XM-L2 T6 emitter and his driver upgrade. Beautiful neutral white beam. Throw is now equal to my VN54 TK75 described above.
> 
> Best bang for your buck. Period. Vinh's a real nice guy.




THIS IS A TEST!!! Three times I tried sending you a detailed response to your post and all three times[an hour of my time!!!]it said I was not logged in[I was] and deleted all that creative and intellectual and important thoughts I had regarding the T-K 75 modded by Vihn. I am worn out!!

Ciao,,,,,,,Roberto "Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"


----------



## Capolini (Aug 14, 2013)

Kabible said:


> I have to add my two cents in favor of having vinhnuyen54 mod your lights. I have a VN54 TK75 with de-domed XM-L2 T6 emitters and his driver upgrade. It out throws a stock TN31 by a lot! But, keep in mind that de-doming a T6 which starts out quite neutral will wind up making it quite warm. Good for CRI but a bit warm for my taste. I'm still getting used to it. I also sent got a VN54 TN31 with a domed XM-L2 T6 emitter and his driver upgrade. Beautiful neutral white beam. Throw is now equal to my VN54 TK75 described above.
> 
> Best bang for your buck. Period. Vinh's a real nice guy.



I SURRENDER!! I just tried sending you a personal email[tried twice,another 30 minutes wasted!] and it keeps saying that I am not logged in and I am!! Do I need special permission to email you personally?

Two detailed attempts here on this post that failed and two on your personal email! I am too tired and weak to post my signature ending!


----------



## lintonindy (Aug 14, 2013)

I third Vinh's TK75 for what it's worth. It puts to shame almost all other LED lights. Get him to start with a cool white XM-L2 so it is more neutral after the dedome like my TN31 from him. PM Vinh and rest assured you WILL be WOWED!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 14, 2013)

lintonindy said:


> I third Vinh's TK75 for what it's worth. It puts to shame almost all other LED lights. Get him to start with a cool white XM-L2 so it is more neutral after the dedome like my TN31 from him. PM Vinh and rest assured you WILL be WOWED!


 Is that his standard LED [XM-L2] FOR HIS MODDED TK-75's? Everytime I try to go on his thread that he emailed it won't let me post anything.!! Now I am registered twice on the CPF website!! It has been a wacky day!.....I am going to try to activate that thread again so I can see what LED he uses. I think he told me [and "KABIBLE" ] XM-L2[T6]!

Thanks for your recommendation,,,,,,,,,,Vihn and I are still in negotiations! he has a dozen or so questions still to answer!! If I do not drive him nuts, no body will! I am very thorough.

Are you sure this is NOT a conspiracy??!!! Everybody loves and promotes this guy! I will have to check with my associates[La Cosa Nostra] to see if there is any validity in all of this!

Ciao,,Roberto "Capo di Capo" "Keep Lighting Up The Darkness"


----------



## PhatPhil (Aug 15, 2013)

lintonindy said:


> I third Vinh's TK75 for what it's worth. It puts to shame almost all other LED lights. Get him to start with a cool white XM-L2 so it is more neutral after the dedome like my TN31 from him. PM Vinh and rest assured you WILL be WOWED!



Any idea of the increase? Over 3000 lumens?


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 15, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> Any idea of the increase? Over 3000 lumens?



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?296565-SOLD-vinhnguyen54-TN31-amp-TK75-Beast

This CPFMP link has a bit more info on the Vinh TK75 mod. If you de-dome also, it will drop the lumen count (don't know by exactly how much), but it will also increase throw substantially.


----------



## greeny1 (Aug 16, 2013)

The figures don't look right to me here:

Original TK-75, 2600 Lumens-max. Modes:L-18, Med.-400, High-1100, Turbo-2600
New TK-75, 2900 Lumens-max. Modes : L-25, Med.-450, High-1200, Turbo-2900

Original TK-75-Beam distance[throw]- 662 yards[606 meters],PBI[Candelas]- 92,000.
New TK-75-Beam distance[throw]- 754 yards[ 690 meters],PBI[Candelas]-119,500.

So the new one has 11% increase in Lumens, but this gives a 30% increase in Candela/lux ? OK if they have modified the reflector then fine, Is this the case. If not the numbers don't seem to compute.


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 16, 2013)

greeny1 said:


> The figures don't look right to me here:
> 
> Original TK-75, 2600 Lumens-max. Modes:L-18, Med.-400, High-1100, Turbo-2600
> New TK-75, 2900 Lumens-max. Modes : L-25, Med.-450, High-1200, Turbo-2900
> ...



The cd is also a function of the effective surface brightness ratio, so a brighter LED in the same sized reflector will throw better JUST from that. Add that the increase in lumens, also all by itself, can increase throw, and, you have a potentially synergistic effect.



Also, if you look at the RANGES, the DISTANCE increase is ~ proportional to the lumen increases.

And, of course, a lights ANSI performance is based upon testing a TOTAL of 3 lights. As a manufacture's LED and the heat/e paths of a given light can vary by 10-15% easily, you have a variable in tested light vs any given production light's, performance.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 16, 2013)

greeny1 said:


> So the new one has 11% increase in Lumens, but this gives a 30% increase in Candela/lux ? OK if they have modified the reflector then fine, Is this the case. If not the numbers don't seem to compute.



In addition to what TEEJ already covered, the XM-L2 die is about 10% smaller, which also increases throw.

I very much doubt they changed the reflector, would be a much larger change than just swapping the LED. The change is small enough to be explained by the emitter alone, in any case.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Aug 17, 2013)

Damn it!
Fenix, your marketers do work...

Could anyone of the owners of the "NEW TK75" take some pictures of reflector\LEDs?

I had to send the old 75 back because of poor quality of light (at least 3 dots on the reflector, and 2 from 3 LEDs weren't centered).
After my experience and disappointment with quality of the light, I decided to wait for some other light... But if they have a new 75, I will consider reconsidering my opinion 

P.S. If anyone has already measured\compared the numbers (old\new) with some hardware, please post the results...


----------



## Capolini (Aug 17, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Damn it!
> Fenix, your marketers do work...
> 
> Could anyone of the owners of the "NEW TK75" take some pictures of reflector\LEDs?
> ...



I could have done that for you 4 days ago!! But I sent it [New] back because there was little if any noticeable upgrade from the original which I already have! Go on the "Cree" website. They used the XM-L2 [U2] LED. Cree has them all binned and there are pictures of them.

Ciao,,,,,,,,,,,,Roberto,,,,,,"Capo di Capo", "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Aug 17, 2013)

I believe that the new XML2 requires lower voltage... From the back of my head it's 2.85 V. The XML has 3.0 V.
Just replacing the LEDs with a new set won't fit. There go overheat problems and a risk of damaging the LEDs.
Also, 20% from 2600 would be 3160 LUM... 20% from 18 = 21.6 LUM. That may be a specific LED current consumption, or Fenix has changed the currents and the voltages...
That's interesting, and requires an investigation 

P.S. Capolini, please upload some quality shots of the 75th head, glass, reflector and LEDs. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NeedMoreLight (Aug 17, 2013)

I read that the TK70 has more throw and spill than the older TK75, how will this compare to the newer TK75 in real life? Online ads can be somewhat misleading, but you guys who can basically figure out things just by looking at the specs, much less actually having the lights onhand, can give some estimates. I am going to order one soon, and not sure which I want. If there is not a lot of difference to the eye, then the TK75 is what I am going to order.


----------



## makapuu (Aug 17, 2013)

NeedMoreLight said:


> I read that the TK70 has more throw and spill than the older TK75, how will this compare to the newer TK75 in real life? Online ads can be somewhat misleading, but you guys who can basically figure out things just by looking at the specs, much less actually having the lights onhand, can give some estimates. I am going to order one soon, and not sure which I want. If there is not a lot of difference to the eye, then the TK75 is what I am going to order.



As mentioned by a few member's above, get the Vinh version TK-75.
You pay a little more, but get a lot back in return.
Your smile will become bigger too.


----------



## Dark Slayer (Aug 18, 2013)

NeedMoreLight said:


> I read that the TK70 has more throw and spill than the older TK75, how will this compare to the newer TK75 in real life? Online ads can be somewhat misleading, but you guys who can basically figure out things just by looking at the specs, much less actually having the lights onhand, can give some estimates. I am going to order one soon, and not sure which I want. If there is not a lot of difference to the eye, then the TK75 is what I am going to order.


 I have a 70 and original 75. To me the 70 seems brighter but my light meter does show the 75 as putting out more light. Not much but jives with the stated numbers they give. The 70 has a little more throw and smaller hot spot so it seems a tad brighter. Same way my TM15 (2450lum) looks as bright as my TM26 (3500 lum). The 15 has more throw, and slightly bigger hotspot while the 26 is more on the floody side. Again the meter shows the 26 putting out more. It just doesn't seem like it using just your eyes. More than a few here has said they would love a 70 head on a 75 body. I'd by one. I usually grab the 70 if I'm going to use it for a few minutes. Anything more than that I grab the 75.The 75 sure is easier to handle than the 70 even with a extender.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 18, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> I believe that the new XML2 requires lower voltage... From the back of my head it's 2.85 V. The XML has 3.0 V.
> Just replacing the LEDs with a new set won't fit. There go overheat problems and a risk of damaging the LEDs.
> Also, 20% from 2600 would be 3160 LUM... 20% from 18 = 21.6 LUM. That may be a specific LED current consumption, or Fenix has changed the currents and the voltages...
> That's interesting, and requires an investigation
> ...



Sorry I can't!!! As I indicated in the initial response to your post, I sent the New TK-75 back and my original is being replaced!!!
Ciao,,,,,,,"Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" *"KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 18, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> I believe that the new XML2 requires lower voltage... From the back of my head it's 2.85 V. The XML has 3.0 V.
> Just replacing the LEDs with a new set won't fit. There go overheat problems and a risk of damaging the LEDs.



From Cree's datasheet:

XM-L Forward voltage @700 mA 2.9V max 3.5V @1500 mA 3.1V @3000 mA 3.35V

XM-L2 Forward Voltage @700 mA 2.85V max 3.15V @1500mA 3.05V @3000 mA 3.3V 

These are close enough that I doubt it will cause any problem at all. Keep in mind that Cree changed the spec, anyway - XM-L2 LEDs are rated at 85C, while I think the XM-L was rated at 25C. In my view this is a positive change - an LED that is being driven with multiple amps will not remain at 25C for long.

I'm also pretty sure that Vinh does exactly that with his mod - he swaps the LEDs, and uses the original driver. (He also increases the current delivered on turbo, but that has no bearing on this point.) The TK75 has built-in thermal stepdown, also, so I'm not sure why you think you might damage the LEDs due to overheating. 

The AVERAGE increase from XM-L to XM-L2 is actually about 13%, not 20%. Note how they claim "up to" 20% increase - there is a 7% variance in flux, and they took the highest number, rather than the average. 2600 lumens * 13% is 2938, or pretty much exactly what Fenix is claiming.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 18, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> From Cree's datasheet:
> 
> XM-L Forward voltage @700 mA 2.9V max 3.5V @1500 mA 3.1V @3000 mA 3.35V
> 
> ...


 

Good information "Doc"!! I learned something.

Now can you help me with something else??!!

I sent my original TK-75 back for repair/replacement to Fenix outfitters in Broken Arrow, OK. I TRACKED IT[2 DAY PRIORITY W/ $200.00 INS.] this morning and it is in St. Paul, Minn.!!! I guess some idiot in Philadelphia put it on the wrong plane!!


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Aug 18, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> From Cree's datasheet:
> 
> XM-L Forward voltage @700 mA 2.9V max 3.5V @1500 mA 3.1V @3000 mA 3.35V
> 
> ...




I believe that TK-75 doesn't have the thermal step-down function.
The turbo mode runs all 20 mins (+/- a few seconds).
When i had mine, i drove it at turbo mode all the way the 3400 mah cells could support. As a result, a really hot head, and still, no thermal step-down...
It went down only after 80 (+/- a few) minutes because of low battery current.

I wish there was somebody to measure/compare all the numbers...
Eh...


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 18, 2013)

I stand corrected. One of the reviews here on CPF mentioned a thermal stepdown, but later in the same review (and in several other reviews) it was made clear that it just has a timed stepdown at 20 minutes. I still wouldn't worry about it, but it is a good clarification. If Vinh can put in XM-L2 LEDs, AND drive it significantly harder (2.2 amps default, 3 amps with the mod), clearly it isn't too much of a problem. I know several people who have Vinh's modded TK75, and have heard no complaints.


----------



## PhatPhil (Aug 19, 2013)

What batteries is everyone using in their TK75?

Any idea if the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected Rechargeable 3400mAh 18650s fit?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> What batteries is everyone using in their TK75?
> 
> Any idea if the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected Rechargeable 3400mAh 18650s fit?



I use Eagletac 3100 batteries.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 19, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> What batteries is everyone using in their TK75?
> 
> Any idea if the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected Rechargeable 3400mAh 18650s fit?




They fit!, So do "Orbtronic" and "Cytac" both of which are 68.9 mm, which is a bit longer than average. They are both 3400 Mah genuine Panasonic cells.


----------



## Capolini (Aug 19, 2013)

*I need **HELP!!!!

in less than Two weeks I became a Flashaholic[100 posts]!!! I need a job!!

Also my TK-75 was last seen in St. Paul , Minnesota when it should have been in Broken Arrow, OK. this morning for repair/replacement! *:huh::sigh:. *I guess it has taken the long way,,,,,U.S.P.S. NEVER AGAIN!*

*Ciao,,,,,,,,,,Roberto,,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## holylight (Aug 19, 2013)

Capolini said:


> *I need **HELP!!!!
> 
> in less than Two weeks I became a Flashaholic[100 posts]!!! I need a job!!
> 
> ...



U need to stop buying.........


----------



## Capolini (Aug 19, 2013)

holylight said:


> U need to stop buying.........




Hello young man from Stuttgart!!!

Good Point!! I have,so far! I really have all the lights I need,,,,,just want my TK-75 back/replaced!

*Ciao,"Roberto "Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 19, 2013)

Capolini said:


> *I need **HELP!!!!
> 
> in less than Two weeks I became a Flashaholic[100 posts]!!! I need a job!!
> 
> ...



Relax Roberto!

The shipment with your TK75-L2 has probably been sorten wrong and taken the wrong route by misstake,but i don´t think it´s lost. If the status when you do the tracking does not change soon,you can contact USPS and tell them abut the issue. However,if your shipment should be lost you are insured and don´t loose any refund.

Regarding the posts,you truly have become a Flashaholic! This hobby is addictive!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 19, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Relax Roberto!
> 
> The shipment with your TK75-L2 has probably been sorten wrong and taken the wrong route by misstake,but i don´t think it´s lost. If the status when you do the tracking does not change soon,you can contact USPS and tell them abut the issue. However,if your shipment should be lost you are insured and don´t loose any refund.
> 
> Regarding the posts,you truly have become a Flashaholic! This hobby is addictive!



Hi David!!,

Yes, I have insurance [$200.00] to cover value of the light. I already contacted U.S.P.S. I have to wait 30 days until it is considered lost,,,,then file a claim with proof of the value of lost item! Right now it is M.I.A. not lost!!

Yes,I am relaxing,,,I am on my 10th beer!!!:drunk: lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*Ciao,,,,Roberto,,,,,,,,,,Capo di Capo,,,,,,,,,,"KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## foxxkat (Aug 23, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> What batteries is everyone using in their TK75?
> 
> Any idea if the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected Rechargeable 3400mAh 18650s fit?



im using these. they fit snugly. although just a bit tad too tight for my liking but feels very solid and secure after putting them in. these batts are very long at almost 70mm. the longest i've seen so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capolini (Aug 23, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Relax Roberto!
> 
> The shipment with your TK75-L2 has probably been sorten wrong and taken the wrong route by misstake,but i don´t think it´s lost. If the status when you do the tracking does not change soon,you can contact USPS and tell them abut the issue. However,if your shipment should be lost you are insured and don´t loose any refund.
> 
> Regarding the posts,you truly have become a Flashaholic! This hobby is addictive!




Your right sir!! It did arrive and they are replacing it with a brand NEW one that will arrive tomorrow!!

ALL IS *WELL!!

Ciao,,,Roberto,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 24, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Your right sir!! It did arrive and they are replacing it with a brand NEW one that will arrive tomorrow!!
> 
> ALL IS *WELL!!
> 
> Ciao,,,Roberto,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*



Very well! 

I knew that it would found it´s way,and if it unlikely had not,you would have been refunded by the insurance. Btw by curiosity, what what the issue with the old TK75 that you sent way?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 24, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Very well!
> 
> I knew that it would found it´s way,and if it unlikely had not,you would have been refunded by the insurance. Btw by curiosity, what what the issue with the old TK75 that you sent way?


 
Condensation under the lens. It went away in about 40 minutes after it was turned off !

I use NO-OX-ID, a highly recommended lubricant. The person tried to use that as the reason why. I gave 4 valid reasons WHY that would not be the case!! The main one being, if the grease caused that, then why is there no film underneath the lens. Certainly, there would be some film if the grease caused it and it would not evaporate completely. Also I used this grease on 10 of my other lights with no issues,,,,,may as well put the other reason!! This minor condensation issue started BEFORE I ever applied NO-OX-ID!! Last one, if the head is sealed properly[O'rings are good] moisture should not get in UNLESS it was already there from the factory[Sealed in/sweat shops/ humid environment!]

In conclusion, they rewarded me with a Brand NEW replacement light for FREE!! I tracked it and it is "Out for delivery" as we speak!

*Ciao,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"

THERE IS THE MAIL MAN!!! I have to ambush him and get my light,,I have had 9 days of withdraw!!*:twothumbs:laughing::rock:


----------



## Capolini (Aug 24, 2013)

Update: I would really like to know the REAL answer as to WHY the TK-75'S I keep getting continue to form condensation under the lens? Tonight with a brand new replacement it started forming 12 minutes into using "turbo". Outside temp. was clear and 62 F.

The most logical is it happens in the factory, humid conditions and gets sealed in.

Nicole from Fenix in China says, It is normal for this to happen because of the great generation of heat on turbo when there is a big temp. difference on the inside compared to the outside of lens. If that is the case, then WHY don't my other 9 torches do it?? Three of which are high powered.

If that[Nicoles theory] is the case[truth] then why wouldn't they indicate that with an "*" on the specifications somewhere saying this is possible , ect., ect.???

At this point[ I just used the free replacement once!] it is not worth returning unless the condition worsens. It does evaporate in about 15 to 20 minutes.But I have always had the mentality and curiosity to get answers. Anyone have any different answers or can VERIFY the ones mentioned??

p.s. Tonight ABSOLUTELY verified that NO-OX-ID had nothing to do with it[See post above] because I used this replacement "As is" out of the box!

*Ciao,,, Roberto,,, "Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Aug 25, 2013)

The quality sucks.
I hate that Fenix does this.
They assemble their lights in China, and selling them worldwide for a big (for a circuit, led, and chunk of aluminum) price.
After my last experience with the company (asking to replace the light with no dents on the reflector and centered LEDs), my Mississauga dealer told me that I won't receive better light because of its assembling in China.
Thinking about 200$ price and this type of quality makes me feel like an idiot if I decide to buy one. And the most annoying thing is that they aren't even concerned that their quality sucks. Their phrase "try to find elsewhere" is a proof.
Fenix, I know that you are trying to compete in this cruel world, but don't think that your clients have no other choices to chose from...

I'm done with their products till they start kicking quality control in the butt.


----------



## CyberCT (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm wondering that since there's only 300 lumens more on turbo with the XML2 vs XML, that if turbo on the XML2 doesn't get as hot, and can be on turbo mode for a sustained period of time. Can anyone verify?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 29, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I'm wondering that since there's only 300 lumens more on turbo with the XML2 vs XML, that if turbo on the XML2 doesn't get as hot, and can be on turbo mode for a sustained period of time. Can anyone verify?



I only had the "New" version [2900 lumens] a few days and then sent it back because there was not any noticeable difference in output. I don't imagine that it would get much hotter, but I do not know for sure.

*Ciao Roberto,,, "Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know if you're going to use it on turbo all the time, but if you are, I doubt that you will cover the light with a towel...
More, your hand will be taking some heat off the light... More, the air flow from moving will get some of the heat too.
Having this, I won't be worried about damaging the light. It has a good head to keep it in acceptable temp. range.


----------



## CyberCT (Aug 30, 2013)

RCTPAVUK said:


> I don't know if you're going to use it on turbo all the time, but if you are, I doubt that you will cover the light with a towel...
> More, your hand will be taking some heat off the light... More, the air flow from moving will get some of the heat too.
> Having this, I won't be worried about damaging the light. It has a good head to keep it in acceptable temp. range.



your answer is hypothetical without actually testing what I'm asking. The head will get VERY hot on the old TK75, which is why I need someone with the new one to tell me if the head just vets a little hot or very warm on the newer XML2 TK75.


----------



## holylight (Aug 30, 2013)

I doubt there be much different. Of all my signature lights below only sc600 mk2 is pushing the light so hard that it gets hot and uncomfortable to hold in 2 mins. But is bright and I like it


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 31, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I need someone with the new one to tell me if the head just vets a little hot or very warm on the newer XML2 TK75.



I don't have the new version, but I'm sure it will be similar to the XM-L version. I'm guessing you read the XM-L2 is more efficient, so you are hoping it will be significantly cooler. The efficiency gain is pretty small, though, and since it is more than 10% brighter, any gains are being offset. The thermal performance will be identical, or near enough that no one will be able to measure a difference.


----------



## Theron (Aug 31, 2013)

How long can the TK75 be run in turbo? Until the batteries are low, or is there an automatic step down?


----------



## Capolini (Aug 31, 2013)

Theron said:


> How long can the TK75 be run in turbo? Until the batteries are low, or is there an automatic step down?



With authentic Panasonic 3400 cells that I use it will run for 63 "Continuous minutes" on Turbo. With Battery kit I got an Hour 54 minutes











I have done that numerous times, this time of year[Summer] with NO issue as far as the handle getting too hot. It will step down around that time to high when the batteries are getting lower. It does however haved timed step downs around 20 or 30 minutes. Both originals that I have had were inconsistent in that regard. Did not matter to me because I just use it for turbo and put it right back to turbo after the time step downs until the batteries get low! When that happens it will NOT stay on turbo, it automatically defaults to high because of weakening batteries. This is a good feature because it will continue to step down in modes until the batteries are too weak for use. You won't be left in the dark and will know when the batteries are too low for use. I never got the that point. 63 minutes on turbo is usually enough to walk the Husky!

*Ciao,,,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## Theron (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks... $200 is a good deal for a powerful floody beam that can take the heat. One of the few lights I can get locally as well. 

Great info!


----------



## Capolini (Aug 31, 2013)

Theron said:


> Thanks... $200 is a good deal for a powerful floody beam that can take the heat. One of the few lights I can get locally as well.
> 
> Great info!


 
I want you to know that there MAY be a condensation issues when running on Turbo. Check my thread " TK-75 condensation issues, again." I know that to "copy and paste" would be a better way!! I am weak in that category!

Just put that info. in "Search" on this site and it will come up.

Condensation should NOT be a problem for limited turbo use, and may not be a problem at all if you get the light. I have had two in a row with that issue and Fenix says it is "Normal"!! You will get some good insight on that thread.

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 2, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> I don't have the new version, but I'm sure it will be similar to the XM-L version. I'm guessing you read the XM-L2 is more efficient, so you are hoping it will be significantly cooler. The efficiency gain is pretty small, though, and since it is more than 10% brighter, any gains are being offset. The thermal performance will be identical, or near enough that no one will be able to measure a difference.



I'd be surprised if the XML2 version runs at the exact same temp as the XML version. I have a hunch the XML2 TK75 will run a bit cooler to the touch. Not "cool" but "cooler". Like I said the XML TK75 is not practicle for running constantly on turbo because it gets VERY hot. If the MXL2 TK75 runs just a little cooler where it gets very warm running constantly on turbo, that is a huge reason to upgrade in my book.

Thats why I need someone with a newer TK75 to verify. Run the light on turbo for 20 minutes. How hot does it get?


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 11, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I'd be surprised if the XML2 version runs at the exact same temp as the XML version. I have a hunch the XML2 TK75 will run a bit cooler to the touch. Not "cool" but "cooler". Like I said the XML TK75 is not practicle for running constantly on turbo because it gets VERY hot. If the MXL2 TK75 runs just a little cooler where it gets very warm running constantly on turbo, that is a huge reason to upgrade in my book.
> 
> Thats why I need someone with a newer TK75 to verify. Run the light on turbo for 20 minutes. How hot does it get?



Can someone with the XML2 version please verify my request above?


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 11, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I'd be surprised if the XML2 version runs at the exact same temp as the XML version. I have a hunch the XML2 TK75 will run a bit cooler to the touch. Not "cool" but "cooler". Like I said the XML TK75 is not practicle for running constantly on turbo because it gets VERY hot. If the MXL2 TK75 runs just a little cooler where it gets very warm running constantly on turbo, that is a huge reason to upgrade in my book.
> 
> Thats why I need someone with a newer TK75 to verify. Run the light on turbo for 20 minutes. How hot does it get?



I´d like to know that to! I m planning to buy an old version of the TK75 when i found it to a sales price, but since Fenix has not answered how they deal with the fog behind the lens issue, i might pass the old version. I´d like to hear feedback from owners of the TK75-L2 about how hot does it get when running it for turbo for 20 minutes,and does it also has condence behind the lens?


----------



## Capolini (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a general comment/post here gentlemen[maybe a few gals!]

I just saw my neighbor Frank. I told him I just got another flashlight a few days ago[EA4] and am expecting another[TK-35] tomorrow!!

He shook his head and said, "Looks like you have a flashlight hall of fame up there"!!! 

*HE DOES NOT UNDERSTAND, THAT IS OK,,,HE IS ABNORMAL,,,,,,,,US FLASHAHOLICS ARE THE normal ones!!!*:rock::hahaha: 

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"

P.S. IT IS THAT TIME!! IT'S GETTING DARK,,,TK-75 IN RIGHT HAND, SIBERIAN IN LEFT AND THE EA4 ON MY HIP!!!
*


----------



## alexl (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,

I hope I can be of assistance here (with my first proper post after my welcome)

I just bought the new TK75 from fenix-store.com. I'm from UK and its not for sale yet anywhere I would find. It looks like I got the last one as its now showing out of stock

When it does arrive (2 or 3 weeks I imagine) I will post my thoughts on it and do some testing RE fogging and heat after 20 minutes on turbo

I also bought the following items to go with it - 

Nitecore Intellicharge i4 V2 charger

Based the thread here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?348959-Batteries-for-Fenix-TK-75 some Fenix batteries

Fenix ARB-L2 2600 mAh 18650 Battery (x4)

Prices were as follows;

TK75L2 - £119.61
Charger - £21.45
Batteries - £46.68

Total £187.74

Don't think I did too bad considering the 'old' TK75 is £160 in UK


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone know how warm/cool (in K) the light color is on the original vs the new one? Or the CRI rating? Can't find any specs on this.


----------



## PhatPhil (Sep 15, 2013)

Original TK75 is 6500k - cool white

Comparison pictures on the Vinhguyen modified TK75 thread

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-Batch-1-220&p=4782189&viewfull=1#post4782189

Left photo is modified TK75vn with XM-L2 T6 5500k emitters. Right is stock XM-L TK75 6500k


----------



## alexl (Sep 17, 2013)

PhatPhil said:


> Original TK75 is 6500k - cool white
> 
> Comparison pictures on the Vinhguyen modified TK75 thread
> 
> ...



I dont understand how the two compare. Isn't one a modified TK75 and one a normal one? (not the TK75L2)


----------



## PhatPhil (Sep 17, 2013)

alexl said:


> I dont understand how the two compare. Isn't one a modified TK75 and one a normal one? (not the TK75L2)



As far as I know both the TK75 X-ML and X-ML2 are both cool white 6500k.

Beam shot was only intended for reference - to show how blue/cool white either TK75 would be.


----------



## alexl (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks. I ordered from fenix-store on 14th September and the new TK75L2 is shipping on 26th Sept (due to Chinese holidays and stock issues)


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 7, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I'd be surprised if the XML2 version runs at the exact same temp as the XML version. I have a hunch the XML2 TK75 will run a bit cooler to the touch. Not "cool" but "cooler". Like I said the XML TK75 is not practicle for running constantly on turbo because it gets VERY hot. If the MXL2 TK75 runs just a little cooler where it gets very warm running constantly on turbo, that is a huge reason to upgrade in my book.
> 
> Thats why I need someone with a newer TK75 to verify. Run the light on turbo for 20 minutes. How hot does it get?



Anyone?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 7, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> Anyone?



I only had the New version for a few days because I thought I would notice a difference in output, which I did not so I sent it back. I only actually used it for about a half hour[on turbo].

In addition to not noticing[ the human eye!] an output difference between the two, I also did not notice the New version getting any hotter. again, it may not help you, this was only after one use. It was the middle of August and it does get hot in Pa.!

As far as the original one, which I still have, I have to DISAGREE with you in regards to it "not being practical for running constantly on turbo".

That is all I use it for!! Constant turbo for 60 min.+, winter or summer. The handle can get warm, a little hot but certainly not uncomfortable where I can not hold it!

I hope someone else who has the 2900 Lumen TK-75, for the last couple of months can help you more with the heat concern. Personally, I do not think it would be an issue. My issue[another thread] was the Condensation under the lens which I resolved by using the "Silica gel" treatment! No issues whatsoever anymore!:thumbsup:


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 9, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I only had the New version for a few days because I thought I would notice a difference in output, which I did not so I sent it back. I only actually used it for about a half hour[on turbo].
> 
> In addition to not noticing[ the human eye!] an output difference between the two, I also did not notice the New version getting any hotter. again, it may not help you, this was only after one use. It was the middle of August and it does get hot in Pa.!
> 
> ...



I agree that you won't notice a difference in output vs the XML version. However I find it surprising you could just run turbo for minutes on end like that. Last winter I had turbo running for maybe 20 minutes and had the head of the light upside down on tarp. Well the flashlight burned a hole through the tarp!! It was 3 small holes so the head coming out of the XMLs actually was hot enough to do that! The head is also quite hot to the touch. My main reason of running this light on constant turbo was to go snorkelling in freshwater, which I have unfortunately not had the chance to do yet becuase I had to move out of state for work.

Next summer though, I will be home to finally test it for the purpose I bought it


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 9, 2013)

CyberCT said:


> I agree that you won't notice a difference in output vs the XML version. However I find it surprising you could just run turbo for minutes on end like that. Last winter I had turbo running for maybe 20 minutes and had the head of the light upside down on tarp. Well the flashlight burned a hole through the tarp!! It was 3 small holes so the head coming out of the XMLs actually was hot enough to do that!



Tailstanding with no cooling is already a tough test. But you managed to come up with a tougher test. Not only did you have no airflow, and no conductive cooling from holding it, but you also even further restricted the airflow around the head, as well as wrapping part of the head with an insulator. Given that, it doesn't seem surprising that it got hotter than it ever would with "normal" use. Rest assured, if you are holding and swinging it through the air as you walk, you won't have any issue with overheating. 

I also cannot figure out why you still insist on thinking the XM-L2 version will run substantially cooler. Yes, it is about 10% more efficient, but you are getting 10% more lumens out of it. I'm sure with a rigorous scientific test you could detect some difference, but in normal use, it is six of one and half a dozen of the other. The variation between XM-L lights is probably as great or greater than the difference between XM-L and XM-L2. And if you are planning to use it underwater, what difference does it make anyway? Water cooling is pretty darn effective...


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 10, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Tailstanding with no cooling is already a tough test. But you managed to come up with a tougher test. Not only did you have no airflow, and no conductive cooling from holding it, but you also even further restricted the airflow around the head, as well as wrapping part of the head with an insulator. Given that, it doesn't seem surprising that it got hotter than it ever would with "normal" use. Rest assured, if you are holding and swinging it through the air as you walk, you won't have any issue with overheating.
> 
> I also cannot figure out why you still insist on thinking the XM-L2 version will run substantially cooler. Yes, it is about 10% more efficient, but you are getting 10% more lumens out of it. I'm sure with a rigorous scientific test you could detect some difference, but in normal use, it is six of one and half a dozen of the other. The variation between XM-L lights is probably as great or greater than the difference between XM-L and XM-L2. And if you are planning to use it underwater, what difference does it make anyway? Water cooling is pretty darn effective...



It also gets very hot held by hand, that doesn't change. I also thought the XML2 was 20% more efficient.
Underwater use isn't my only reason for having it. If I want to go fishing at night for a few hours and leave it on the turbo mode, even just a little cooler would be a plus.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 14, 2013)

Test results on a Dutch site:

"Old" TK75 2 lux at 210 meter
TK 70 2 lux at 215 meter
"New" TK75 2 lux at 237 meter 
RC40 2 lux at 237 meter

So, the new version throws out  my good old TK70 and throw is almost the same as the RC40....


----------



## swan (Oct 14, 2013)

Can anyone with a tk75 xml2 look at their battery carrier and confirm that it has 'fenix' written on it. My sample does not say fenix on it. [i noticed in pictures it clearly has it written on the end] thanks in advance.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 14, 2013)

swan said:


> Can anyone with a tk75 xml2 look at their battery carrier and confirm that it has 'fenix' written on it. My sample does not say fenix on it. [i noticed in pictures it clearly has it written on the end] thanks in advance.




I confirmed that it DOES say Fenix on the BOTTOM[FLAT PART] of the battery carrier. For both my original and the Extra battery kit/carrier that I got.

Where did you get yours? Do you think it is a "Clone/Fake??

Ciao,,Roberto


----------



## swan (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Roberto for the reply, thats interesting that both your carriers have fenix on the bottom. I dont think its a fake as i bought it from a local reputable dealer , it seems identical except for the missing logo. I really like the light- just curious?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 14, 2013)

swan said:


> Thanks Roberto for the reply, thats interesting that both your carriers have fenix on the bottom. I dont think its a fake as i bought it from a local reputable dealer , it seems identical except for the missing logo. I really like the light- just curious?



Your welcome

If I had to guess I would say that it is a clone.

It is kind of strange that it does not have the logo! As long as it works ok that is all that matters!

Yes, it is a great light!! I use it to walk my Siberian!!!!

We don't walk through neighborhoods! I go to isolated country roads or hiking trails where all we see is wildlife!

Mate,,, Is it a little after 11 am where you are on Tuesday??!


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Oct 14, 2013)

swan said:


> Thanks Roberto for the reply, thats interesting that both your carriers have fenix on the bottom. I dont think its a fake as i bought it from a local reputable dealer , it seems identical except for the missing logo. I really like the light- just curious?


You could contact Fenix. They should be able to tell you if it's authentic.


----------



## swan (Oct 14, 2013)

I just did some quick tests the tk75 ceiling bounce 147 lux, throw at 5 metres- 94000cd against sunwayman t40cs ceiling bounce 42lux, throw at 5metres-48000cd. I am very happy with the lights overall quality although the throw seems a low for the xml2 model.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd like to see comparison shots of:

TK 70 - TK 75 - TK 75 new version.

Who can help me.....


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 23, 2013)

kj75 said:


> I'd like to see comparison shots of:
> 
> TK 70 - TK 75 - TK 75 new version.
> 
> Who can help me.....



I only have the TK75vn. But if you send me the other three lights, I'll be happy to compare them!


----------



## swan (Oct 29, 2013)

I was reading a thread that the tk75 had 2 x low modes- yes it works on mine. Just cycle from low to low again and note brightness- now turn off and back on again, it will be half the original low [ approx 10 -12 lumen]. Try yourself.


----------



## Razzle (Oct 29, 2013)

swan said:


> I was reading a thread that the tk75 had 2 x low modes- yes it works on mine. Just cycle from low to low again and note brightness- now turn off and back on again, it will be half the original low [ approx 10 -12 lumen]. Try yourself.



I just tried this.

Two low modes or blindness from cycling through turbo? I have one low mode.


----------



## Razzle (Oct 29, 2013)

swan said:


> Thanks Roberto for the reply, thats interesting that both your carriers have fenix on the bottom. I dont think its a fake as i bought it from a local reputable dealer , it seems identical except for the missing logo. I really like the light- just curious?




My TK75 battery carrier also has a prominent "Fenix" on the bottom side.


----------



## swan (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got the light metre out, L1-70 lux at 1m L2 650lux at 1m- with ceiling bounce comparison between sc52 i would guestimate 5lm [L1] and [L2] 25lm. Mine definately has two lows-martin.


----------



## Razzle (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine is just dang bright, I still can't see my keyboard.


----------



## swan (Oct 29, 2013)

Razzle said:


> Mine is just dang bright, I still can't see my keyboard.


Should come with a warning - if used inside on turbo, put on hat, sunscreen and sunglasses.


----------



## Razzle (Oct 29, 2013)

This is just a fantastic light. I use it every night when I walk the dogs.

(it's currently on turbo ceiling bounce, trying to remove some old wallpaper)


----------



## swan (Oct 29, 2013)

Just an update on my battery carrier, after close inspection i found the front pcb has the corrrect serial no under the contacts-just missing the fenix logo on the rear[no biggy] all original. Took it down the local footy fields and blasted the treeline at 250m, extremely bright, great throw and spill-the all round king of lights.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 29, 2013)

Razzle said:


> This is just a fantastic light. I use it every night when I walk the dogs.
> 
> (it's currently on turbo ceiling bounce, trying to remove some old wallpaper)



Cool,so I am not the only one who uses a TK-75 to walk my Dog!!!

The dilemma now is that I have numerous quality torches. So I rotate my favorite Four and alternate carrying my favorite two in Holster as backups!! TK-75 goes out Twice a week since that is my favorite!!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 29, 2013)

swan said:


> I was reading a thread that the tk75 had 2 x low modes- yes it works on mine. Just cycle from low to low again and note brightness- now turn off and back on again, it will be half the original low [ approx 10 -12 lumen]. Try yourself.


 Just curious, where did you read that? Better yet, your saying that yours has Two Low settings??

That has me suspicious! I have seen Three reviews of the TK-75 and none of these guys reported that!

Mine certainly does not have it!

I think you have a clone/imposter!!!!


----------



## swan (Oct 29, 2013)

Capolini said:


> Just curious, where did you read that? Better yet, your saying that yours has Two Low settings??
> 
> That has me suspicious! I have seen Three reviews of the TK-75 and none of these guys reported that!
> 
> ...


 It was on a german forum where a few guys reported it-martin


----------



## blah9 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine doesn't seem to have an extra low mode following those directions either.


----------



## Capolini (Oct 29, 2013)

The Germans are up to something!!! :thinking: I will have to ask my friend Dr. Barbara Eissler if she knows about it!


----------



## alexl (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont have this two low mode issue with my TK75L2
No fogging if left on for 20 or 30 minutes


----------



## Capolini (Nov 8, 2013)

alexl said:


> I dont have this two low mode issue with my TK75L2
> No fogging if left on for 20 or 30 minutes




Good for you!! I hope it continues!

Do you run it on turbo constantly[60 to 65] minmutes?? That is when I get condensation,,,sometimes it does not form until 40, 45 minutes!


----------



## Capolini (Dec 21, 2013)

*This is the fine gentlemen who encouraged me to be a "FLASHAHOLIC"!!!*

*His favorite "Torch" is the TK75,,,,,,,,,,,either version! Reason being, after he gets the Deers scent I can spot them with no problem!*


----------



## kj75 (Dec 30, 2013)

Capolini said:


> *This is the fine gentlemen who encouraged me to be a "FLASHAHOLIC"!!!*
> 
> *His favorite "Torch" is the TK75,,,,,,,,,,,either version! Reason being, after he gets the Deers scent I can spot them with no problem!*



Nice gentleman Capolini!!
Also the place where you live....
In my region its never dark


----------



## kj75 (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone with comparison beamshots? 2600 / 2900 lumens?


----------



## Capolini (Dec 30, 2013)

kj75 said:


> Anyone with comparison beamshots? 2600 / 2900 lumens?



I do not have any but I can tell you this!

From a "Visual Perception" I could tell absolutely no difference in the additional 300 lumens and 27,500cd.The reason I got it when I already had the original was because of the additional 27,500 cd, not the additional 300 lumens which I knew wouldn't be noticeable from 2600 to 2900 lumens.

As far as the U.S.A. , I was one of the first[at least the first 5!] to get this torch[new version] when Fenix Outfitters[first dealer to have it] released it.

I had it one day and sent it back,not because there was something wrong with it, it was because I thought I would see a difference in beam intensity w/ the additional 27,500 cd!! I was wrong! lol!

I basically just repeated what I expressed in my op and a few that followed!


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 30, 2013)

kj75 said:


> Anyone with comparison beamshots? 2600 / 2900 lumens?



The only way to see that type of difference would be with a set of targets that were placed at the cut-point ranges. 

That way, some targets would be dark when lit by the lower output version, but visible when lit by the higher output version.

As humans are lousy light meters, the tiny fraction of a lux difference at long ranges would not be perceptible, but, as the lux DOES correlate to being either visible or not visible, there would be a point at which the fraction of a lux would make a difference as far as SEEING SOMETHING. 

Given the small amount of difference in this light's case though, if buying one I'd get the higher out put version, but, if I already HAD the lower output version, I would not buy the higher output version just to get the added output.


For perspective on the target distances, if you use the ANSI 0.25 lux specs, the 2600 L version will see out to ~ 662 yards, and the 2900 L version will see out to ~ 754 yards.

That's a 92 yard difference. That's almost a football field's worth of space that will be dark between the two ranges.


In practice, that many yards away (That's really far), 0.25 lux is not meaningful OTHER than as a baseline apples and apples number.

1 lux is far more useful, and, needed to SEE things IN the beam.


So, if you use the ONE lux specs, that's 92 kcd vs 119.5 kcd.

The math gives us ~ 303 M and ~ 346 M to work with, a ~ 43 meter difference, down to less than a half a foot ball field.

How much is it worth it to SEE stuff another 43 meters away?


THAT $ is 100% subjective, and, everyone will have their own answer as to what that would be worth. There is no wrong answer.


If you know the ranges of concern, for you, and what OTHER LIGHTS you might have to fill in gaps, etc...do you nee THIS light to do the extra range badly enough to say the first version just can't do it for you?

If so, sure, upgrade...or, get a completely different light to go the added distance, etc.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 31, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> The only way to see that type of difference would be with a set of targets that were placed at the cut-point ranges.
> 
> That way, some targets would be dark when lit by the lower output version, but visible when lit by the higher output version.
> 
> ...




Thank you Capolini and TEEJ for your clear explanations!

The reason why I asked this is that the specs of the new version are close to the TK70.
You can see difference in throw between TK70 (720 meters distance) and "old" TK75 (609 meters distance)
So I think the TK70 will still throw out the new version of the TK75 (690 meters distance).

You can't see in real life difference 81 meters between TK75 old and TK75 new, but 30 meters between the TK70 and TK75new you can see that?

I think is it is up to the deeper reflector of the TK70.....


----------



## kj75 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope in the future it will have instant turbo, like the new TK61....
I don't understand why Fenix produces lights without momentary-on / instant turbo :thinking:


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 20, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Hope in the future it will have instant turbo, like the new TK61....
> I don't understand why Fenix produces lights without momentary-on / instant turbo :thinking:



I fully agree. I also think that future versions should have a lockout mode as well.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Anyone with comparison beamshots? 2600 / 2900 lumens?



Found this.....











However, a clearly visible difference.....


----------



## Capolini (Feb 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Found this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really??!! Where?


----------



## kj75 (Feb 3, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Really??!! Where?



What do you mean Capolini?

Where I found this, or where you see the difference?


----------



## kj75 (Feb 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> What do you mean Capolini?
> 
> Where I found this, or where you see the difference?








Maybe this will help you....


----------



## Capolini (Feb 3, 2014)

kj75 said:


> Maybe this will help you....




That helps!!!

I could barely notice that the White building on the left in the "still" pictures was ever so slightly brighter w/ the 2900 lumen version.

I think most if not all of that reason is because the 2900 lumen beam shot is a bit further to the left, therefore illuminating the motor home[?] and the building a bit more. You can see the beam shift with the moving[motion] pictures that you added.

When I had both of them together, I could see no difference at all.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, i see real difference, i have the 2600 lumen and the new one with 2900 lumens.

I tested the 2600 at only 80 kcD (80000) cd, at turbo, much less than the specification, of 92000 cd.

And my 2900 lumen TK75, gives 119000 kcd, exactly as listed in the manual, specifications.

So, i have difference on my TK75,s in brightness, not very much, but enough to spot it.

My new one of 2900 lumens and 119000 kcd, blows away my fathers carhighbeam (halogen) its much more intense.

And the 2600 lumen version, does exactly or even more than a carhighbeam.

All i can say, the output of both lights is overwhelming, every time i turn them on.

My whole neighborhood lits up like crazy!

I think its one of the best flashlights on the market ever.

And my Fenix RC40 does 140 kcd(140000) cd, so thats my best and most expensive light ever.

And soon i have the Fenix TK61 with near 200 kcd (200.000) cd, than you can really have fun.


----------



## Etsu (Feb 3, 2014)

Capolini said:


> When I had both of them together, I could see no difference at all.



Differences in light intensity show up much better on a photo than they do to the eye. Cameras have about 8-10 stops worth of dynamic range in a photo (about 250x - 1000x). So black to white in a photo is no more than 1000x in brightness. Our eyes have several more stops of dynamic range than this, so we might see black to white as being something more like 10000x the difference in brightness. That's why differences in flashlight brightness seem underwhelming to our eyes, but look much more impressive in a picture.


----------



## swan (Feb 3, 2014)

The individual photos look similar brightness, but the photo on top of each other shows a clear difference- look at the little white building to the right and the caravan roof . The 2900lm is pointed more left but manages to illuminate more to the right. If you already have the 2600lm model its probably not worth the upgrade, but if u dont , i know what i would choose. This is the first comparison photo i have seen-thanks.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 5, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Yes, i see real difference, i have the 2600 lumen and the new one with 2900 lumens.
> 
> I tested the 2600 at only 80 kcD (80000) cd, at turbo, much less than the specification, of 92000 cd.
> 
> ...



RemcoM,

You have both versions!!!

Is it true that the "background" of the "old" XM-L led is green and the XM-L2 led background silver?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 5, 2014)

kj75 said:


> RemcoM,
> 
> You have both versions!!!
> 
> Is it true that the "background" of the "old" XM-L led is green and the XM-L2 led background silver?


That's right.


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi guys, anyone know what color temp are the leds in the 2900lm version, and what where the old?


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Hi guys, anyone know what color temp are the leds in the 2900lm version, and what where the old?



Thought both are around 5500K.


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 8, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Thought both are around 5500K.




Great, the best possible tint! :twothumbs


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they are both 6500k. Not only do I recall seeing that, but my de-domed emitters match exactly with other de-domed 6500k LEDs. It is definitely a cool white.


----------



## Capolini (Apr 8, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are both 6500k. Not only do I recall seeing that, but my de-domed emitters match exactly with other de-domed 6500k LEDs. It is definitely a cool white.



I would agree with this. Definitely a nice "Cool White".

I had both versions. Now my Original is a TK75vn kt!!!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are both 6500k. Not only do I recall seeing that, but my de-domed emitters match exactly with other de-domed 6500k LEDs. It is definitely a cool white.



My first was quite white, but the one I've now is more neutral-white. Really depends on the led itself. Then I would say it's in the 6000-6500 range.


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> My first was quite white, but the one I've now is more neutral-white. Really depends on the led itself. Then I would say it's in the 6000-6500 range.



Is 6500K neutral? isn't it a bit on a cool side? from the videos i saw, TK 75 is nowhere near close to the Chinese budget lights which are really bluish tint (cool white)


----------



## kj2 (Apr 9, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Is 6500K neutral? isn't it a bit on a cool side? from the videos i saw, TK 75 is nowhere near close to the Chinese budget lights which are really bluish tint (cool white)



6500 is CW. My TK75, that I now have, is slightly more towards NW. My first TK75 was certainly CW.


----------



## dazed1 (Apr 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> 6500 is CW. My TK75, that I now have, is slightly more towards NW. My first TK75 was certainly CW.



Thanks, does TK 75 2900LM use XM-L2 U2 *1A?*


----------



## kj2 (Apr 9, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Thanks, does TK 75 2900LM use XM-L2 U2 *1A?*



I've no idea. Best to contact Fenix on that.


----------



## dazed1 (May 6, 2014)

Capolini said:


> With authentic Panasonic 3400 cells that I use it will run for 63 "Continuous minutes" on Turbo. With Battery kit I got an Hour 54 minutes



So you say that TK 75, can run (with restarts) around 63 mins without stepping down to high (if you restart after each 20 mins)?

Mine restart to high after ~ 45/50 mins with Panas green 3400 mah protected, it restarts after 2 mins or so running on turbo, cells are old 1 year, but with like 50 charge cycles as maximum, its more like 30.


----------



## ven (May 7, 2014)

Many other factors too dazed,for example roberto could be using it in a cooler climate than you,your cells may be 3100mah not 3400mah even though they are sold as 3400mah.I have read reports on here it is possible depending on where purchased.........there will always be some better 3400 cells than other 3400 cells even though both have the same rating........just some thoughts as to why there could be a 10 minute difference..........also slight differences in the flashlights too


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi guys!

I own a TK75 gen I 2600lm for over one and a half year now and love it. I was considering buying gen II 2900lm but more or less one month ago I spotted some weird things going on inside.
*I wanted to show you my Fenix TK75 and some problems inside the head. This is link to my POLISH FLASHLIGHT FORUM:*

http://www.swiatelka.pl/viewtopic.php?p=155323#155323

*You want to see pictures on the bottom of this topic*. There are 9 of them i 2 groups. I have a 2yrs warranty so sent it (pictures and flashlight story) to store where I bought it in February 2013. Store answered me already that first production part of these TK75's (my serial number: F4UDAP00642) may have some glue leakage inside which is still perfectly safe for flashlight and harmless even when it's visible like with mine oo:. Now the second question about 2 tiny and 1 small bubbles on feflective surface. Is this normal too? :duh2: for that price range? I :shakehead think so. What do you tnik ?


----------



## Capolini (Sep 12, 2014)

uprightbassmatt said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I own a TK75 gen I 2600lm for over one and a half year now and love it. I was considering buying gen II 2900lm but more or less one month ago I spotted some weird things going on inside.
> *I wanted to show you my Fenix TK75 and some problems inside the head. This is link to my POLISH FLASHLIGHT FORUM:*
> ...



*Dzien Dobry!!!!! :thumbsup:

*I only know about 20 more words in Polish!

As long as the light functions properly I would not worry about it! On the other hand if your concerned about it and they WILL refund or give you another one,,,,go for it!

The first thread I started on CPF[I also started this one] was about "condensation under the lens". Long story short, silica gel packets eradicated[fixed] that problem. Here is that thread if your interested.


*TK-75, "Condensation/Fog under lens,again"*


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks man i *Witaj przyjacielu *

**Czy naprawdę znasz tylko około 20 słów w języku polskim czy to tylko żart?  Gdzie mieszkasz? w Pensylvanii ? Przypuszczam, że nie w Polsce z tak uroczym psiakiem Husky.*
**Do you really know about 20 more words in Polish or that was a joke?  and where do you live? in Pennsylvania? I suppose not in Poland with that cute Husky dog.
*
Big thanks for your support and a link. I will read it all today. Luckily a fog condesatnion in my Tk75 happened only once so far and it was during harsh winter so I think everything is well sealed. I did a waterproof test couple days ago and Fenix passed as it should (cold water, high and turbo modes as well as strobe underwater). It looks fine to me. No fog under glass and no bubbles spotted during this test and right after. This is a great torch and IMHO one of the best compact flashlight you can buy today.
I know that you can buy this light worldwide and it costs around 200$ I paid for mine brand new 300$. This is regular base price for this model in Poland. So as you can see I'd rather have 100% well made flashlight for that money. 300 bucks is a lot, isn't it? Warranty is valid until february 2015 so still have some time for safe testing.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks man. It works with mine too. Great to know after 20 months  Not a single reviewer mentioned this nice feature. I have early model of TK75 gen.I



swan said:


> I was reading a thread that the tk75 had 2 x low modes- yes it works on mine. Just cycle from low to low again and note brightness- now turn off and back on again, it will be half the original low [ approx 10 -12 lumen]. Try yourself.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 15, 2014)

uprightbassmatt said:


> Thanks man. It works with mine too. Great to know after 20 months  Not a single reviewer mentioned this nice feature. I have early model of TK75 gen.I



Hmm.. Have to check that out


----------



## swan (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes it is not often mentioned, i found that when each cell is below 4v ea it stops doing it but from 4- 4.2v its there.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 16, 2014)

It's almost like a moonlight mode  in this monster 8-9 lumens I suppose. Regular low in mine it's approx. 18lm and definitely much brighter than this hidden low.
After going through all modes you need to stay on low. Than switch off your Fenix and than swith on and here you have it. Half low activated  It will be as long as you won't change it to medium even when you turn it off and on numerous times. However you should have fully recharged batteries first just in case. Due to safety reasons with unproteceted cells (when lower voltage) this mode is probably dead and that's good I think. 
I really wonder why nobody from these professional reviewers mentioned this cool hidden mode  
And why the heck this is hidden low by Fenix ? 
I'm a new flashaholic here and after a few days such a discovery !!! 




kj2 said:


> Hmm.. Have to check that out


----------



## kj2 (Sep 17, 2014)

uprightbassmatt said:


> It's almost like a moonlight mode  in this monster 8-9 lumens I suppose. Regular low in mine it's approx. 18lm and definitely much brighter than this hidden low.
> After going through all modes you need to stay on low. Than switch off your Fenix and than swith on and here you have it. Half low activated  It will be as long as you won't change it to medium even when you turn it off and on numerous times. However you should have fully recharged batteries first just in case. Due to safety reasons with unproteceted cells (when lower voltage) this mode is probably dead and that's good I think.
> I really wonder why nobody from these professional reviewers mentioned this cool hidden mode
> And why the heck this is hidden low by Fenix ?
> I'm a new flashaholic here and after a few days such a discovery !!!



Well, have done quite a few reviews myself and have the TK75 almost since day one when it was released. 
I never noticed this simply because I use the TK75 on the higher modes 
Weekend is coming and will check it out if it works with my light.


----------



## BanditoPete (Sep 17, 2014)

uprightbassmatt said:


> It's almost like a moonlight mode  in this monster 8-9 lumens I suppose. Regular low in mine it's approx. 18lm and definitely much brighter than this hidden low.
> After going through all modes you need to stay on low. Than switch off your Fenix and than swith on and here you have it. Half low activated  It will be as long as you won't change it to medium even when you turn it off and on numerous times. However you should have fully recharged batteries first just in case. Due to safety reasons with unproteceted cells (when lower voltage) this mode is probably dead and that's good I think.
> I really wonder why nobody from these professional reviewers mentioned this cool hidden mode
> And why the heck this is hidden low by Fenix ?
> I'm a new flashaholic here and after a few days such a discovery !!!



I too am a new flashaholic and just purchased a Gen 1 TK75. I'll have to try this. Thanks.


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 17, 2014)

uprightbassmatt said:


> It's almost like a moonlight mode  in this monster 8-9 lumens I suppose. Regular low in mine it's approx. 18lm and definitely much brighter than this hidden low.
> After going through all modes you need to stay on low. Than switch off your Fenix and than swith on and here you have it. Half low activated  It will be as long as you won't change it to medium even when you turn it off and on numerous times. However you should have fully recharged batteries first just in case. Due to safety reasons with unproteceted cells (when lower voltage) this mode is probably dead and that's good I think.
> I really wonder why nobody from these professional reviewers mentioned this cool hidden mode
> And why the heck this is hidden low by Fenix ?
> I'm a new flashaholic here and after a few days such a discovery !!!



This hidden mode might be there on the old TK75. I just tried it but the hidden mode is not on my newer TK75-L2. Btw i think it's pity that both the old and the new TK75 does not have moonlight modes.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 19, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> This hidden mode might be there on the old TK75. I just tried it but the hidden mode is not on my newer TK75-L2. Btw i think it's pity that both the old and the new TK75 does not have moonlight modes.



This hidden low ~8-9lm is like a moonlight mode in this 2600lm light monster  Pretty handy to have a half of regular low.


----------



## uprightbassmatt (Sep 23, 2014)

swan said:


> Yes it is not often mentioned, i found that when each cell is below 4v ea it stops doing it but from 4- 4.2v its there.



Affirmative.
Sad that not below 3.0v this feature is dead. Somehow I don't get it why they did it like this :fail: Is this some kind of Easter egg ?


----------

